# Primeval: New World - Acquired by SyFy



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Syfy Acquires "Primeval: New World" from Entertainment One*



> NEW YORK - October 3, 2012 - *Syfy* has acquired _Primeval: New World_, the next generation of the hit _Primeval_, from *Entertainment One*.
> 
> Scheduled to premiere on the Channel in 2013, _Primeval: New World_ joins Syfy's growing roster of popular original series acquisitions including _Lost Girl_, _Merlin_ and the upcoming _Sinbad_.
> 
> The 13-episode series will . . . .


*SOURCE*


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

FANTASTIC!!!!

The original Primeval that was on BBCA was very well done and was one of my favorite shows. 

There are still rumors that it will get brought back, but the issue was production costs and I doubt it.

Now we need to talk SyFy into getting Contiuum!


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is Lost Girl any good?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

If it has anything like the production values of the original Primeval, it will be great, so this is very good news. If it is done mainly on-the-cheap like some of these shows, then it will tank pretty quickly.

I'm not sure I understand the USA audience. The complete rejection of Charlie Jade was unexplainable to me, as the show was quite good. (I had to purchase the DVDs to see it though,  so I wonder how this will fare.)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"lparsons21" said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> The original Primeval that was on BBCA was very well done and was one of my favorite shows.
> 
> ...


I had heard that too and that at one point Starz was going to produce it, but it never happened. I'll definitely give this one a try. I just kinda hope that don't just take the same stories from the original though.

- Merg


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

yall2 said:


> Is Lost Girl any good?


Yes it is very good. And with a pair of hotties in the lead roles, it is some fine watching too!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was going to watch Primeval when it first came to the states, but never got around to watching it, so I guess I'm going to have to catch up on Primeval on Netflix ... if it's there.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It is on Netflix. All seasons.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just as long as the new "monsters" are not combinations of 2 existing species that have mated and made a new one in the future that now has the name of both pushed together..


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> If it has anything like the production values of the original Primeval, it will be great, so this is very good news. If it is done mainly on-the-cheap like some of these shows, then it will tank pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the USA audience. The complete rejection of Charlie Jade was unexplainable to me, as the show was quite good. (I had to purchase the DVDs to see it though,  so I wonder how this will fare.)


You're the first person besides myself that ever wayched Charlie Jade. I thought the show was terrific!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I watched Charlie Jade also.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"dmspen" said:


> You're the first person besides myself that ever wayched Charlie Jade. I thought the show was terrific!


Charlie Jade was a great show. Was there more than one season that was not aired here in the U.S.?

- Merg


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Another fan of Charlie Jade here, while a second season was discussed it never happened. I think there was just too much going on considering it was a Canadian production company working in South Africa and was getting support from both the Canadian and South African governments.

I watched it on SyFy and had to get the DVD after that. Fortunately my Bluray player can transcode PAL DVDs and is region free (at least on PAL format)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Completely off topic:

Charlie Jade was a flawed production due to changes in writers and direction (what was with those blue stones, and then that subject was just dropped, why were 01 and Charlie the only ones who could cross universes at will, and what did water have to do with the crossing, etc). It was a darn good idea and story. And a great name "VEXcore" for the evil company.

A second season was planned, but never greenlit.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

One final off-topic post for the Charlie Jade fans, it is now on Netflix: http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Charlie-Jade/70217322


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dmspen said:


> You're the first person besides myself that ever wayched Charlie Jade. I thought the show was terrific!


Several of my friends and I watched Charlie Jade.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

The original Primeval was really good until they started killing everybody off, and dropping the original cast. For some reason, I tlerated it on MI-5 better than Primeval. I hope they don't have such a volitile cast on P:New World.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Syfy's Newest Original Series "Sinbad" and "Primeval: New World" 
Will Premiere Saturday, June 8*



> Following at 10PM (ET/PT) will be Primeval: New World. The 13-episode series will star Niall Matter (Eureka), Sara Canning (The Vampire Diaries) and Danny Rahim (Eastenders) as a team of animal experts and scientists investigating paranormal events, while battling both prehistoric and futuristic creatures. Amanda Tapping, who starred in the Syfy series Sanctuary, is on board to direct several episodes.
> 
> Based on the original series from Impossible Pictures, Primeval: New World's creative team is led by executive producers Martin Wood (Sanctuary, Stargate: Atlantis) and Gillian Horvath (Sanctuary, Highlander). The spin-off was created by Judith and Garfield Reeves-Stevens (Star Trek: Enterprise, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's The Lost World) and written by Gillian Horvath, Peter Hume (Charmed, Flash Gordon), Jon Cooksey (The Collector, The Outer Limits), Sarah Dodd (Flashpoint, Arctic Air), Katherine Collins (Endgame), and Judith and Garfield Reeve-Stevens.
> 
> . . . .


READ MORE


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Great news! I was getting discouraged that this new Primeval would ever show up.

The old one was so good, but looks to never actually be revived.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I've seen a couple of the British Sinbad's that SyFy is going to run paired up with Primeval and didn't really like it. It's a mix of historical setting, hip contemporary and was a muddled mess. 

But back to the main topic, I hope the US version of Primeval is much fun as the original. That first episode with the dinosaur stomping through suburbia was pretty cool.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Will I have like the USA _Being Human_ over the Brit followup _Being Human_. Which in my opinion was far out and rather whacky.

Hoping that continue with _Primeval_


----------

